# GERD Symptom?



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

There are times when I feel really nausous and have a lot of burping, occasional heartburn too, more and more often. I had an upper endoscopy two years ago for similar problems plus trouble swallowing. Only a small hiatal hernia was found. Docs didn't think it was hat important. A few months ago I went to an ENT more trouble swallowing and throat discomfort. After using the scope he found a throat infection and gave me some anti-biotics. He said if symptoms changed or got worse Nexium might be the way to go. Does anyone else expierence this? Has anyone had good luck with Nexium? Any ideas would be great thanks.


----------

